# Beethoven Two-For: Overtures and Emperor Concerto



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

This month's installment of our #Beethoven2020 series (the penultimate installment) shares two vinyl albums from my collection - one of them completes the "piano concerto" cycle we undertook when er launched this series earlier this year.

Let's start there - Rudolf Serkin recorded all of the Beethoven concertos - some of them more than once, under Eugene Ormandy, Bruno Walter and Leonard Bernstein, The Bernstein collaboration on the Emperor concerto was reissued several times, including under the "Great Performances" series, which is how I acquired it.

Manu conductors have recorded the Beethoven overtures - either as filler for their symphony cycles like Bernstein, von Dohnanyi and Leibowitz did or as stand-alone releases. This "Resonance" reissue combines overtures recorded by Karl Böhm with the Vienna Philharmonic with a pair of Fidelio overtures from his landmark recording of the opera with Staatskapelle Dresden.

Happy Listening!








*Ludwig van BEETHOVEN (1770-1827)*
Overture To Goethe's Tragedy "Egmont", Op. 84	
Overture To H.J. V. Collin's Tragedy "Coriolanus", Op. 62
Overture To The Ballet "The Creatures Of Prometheus", Op. 43
Wiener Philharmoniker
Overture "Fidelio", Op. 72b
Overture "Leonora No. 3", Op. 72a
Staatskapelle Dresden
Conductor - Karl Böhm
Deutsche Grammophon ‎ Resonance - 2535 135
Format: Vinyl, LP, Reissue
DISCOGS - https://www.discogs.com/Beethoven-Karl-Böhm-Overtures/release/10018255

Concerto No. 5 In E-Flat Major For Piano & Orchestra, Op. 73 "Emperor"
Piano - Rudolf Serkin
Orchestra -New York Philharmonic 
Conductor - Leonard Bernstein

CBS Great Performances ‎- MY 37223
Format: Vinyl, LP, Album
DISCOGS - https://www.discogs.com/Ludwig-van-...ic-Orchestra-Concerto-No-5-In/release/1436994

_YouTube _- https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL6swnss9F7SEiKv2XCGTjOb-31iM6Tqqj


----------

